# Underground fence Question



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

I want any info anyone can share. We are considering getting an underground fence. We have a pastour that our dog has always ran in. We have never had problems until we got new neighbors that also have dogs. Female dogs may I add. Anyway is digging out under the fence and we are thinking about putting a underground fence in a little bit from the current fence. We don't know what to get. I'm wanting to make sure that we can have more then 1 collar with the system and have about 800 foot to fence in. 
Thanks


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

anyinfo...????


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Dogtra probably makes the best one in MY OPINION. Not saying the other ones don't work but I have 2 friends that have the Dogtra underground fences and they work great. I have seen a few of the Petsafe ones and they also work but I don't like the collars and personnally I don't like anything Petsafe makes. That's about all the help I can give you. One more thing, you don't need to put it inside your existing fence to far it has a few feet of leeway already. So I would just bury it right along your existing fence line. Here is just one site I found there are lots of others if you want to price shop.

http://www.k9ecollars.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=010&DEPT=1133407420&BACK=A0011A1E01101089950E1


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Do a search there have been a number of threads on the topic. One thing to remember is that while they may contain your dog they do not keep other dogs and animals out of your yard.


----------



## busymom0823 (Oct 23, 2006)

I realize that it doesn't keep other dogs in but I'm putting it inside a all ready existing fence....


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2006)

Another option to keep in mind if this is a DIY project is stapeling the wire to the exsisting fence. This would eliminate the need to bury the wire and be quick to install. With most fences you can adjust the range from the power supply.

just my $.02


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

Get a Pet stop fence, it is made by a company run by the guy who started invisible fence and they have the best equipment. You can email me if you have further questions about it. 

Scott 
[email protected]

Try www.getpetstop.com


----------

